# Stingray for dinner!!!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Caught a southern ray the other day. Figured it has been years since I ate any, would give it a go! Took it home, fileted the top of the wings, and soaked it in ice water for a day or so. Then in milk for a few hours before my egg wash and double batter!!! I forgot how good it is. Wont be throwing any more back in the 10lb range!!!



Nice white meat!


When its floating time to come out!


Crinkle fries with cajun seasoning for the main side dish!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It looks good, I've never tried it.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Messed up and took the bottom of the wing the first time, and WOW what a horrible taste. That looks great though!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

That looks good...Where do you get the imitation scallops from?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Imitation scallops are a hoax I believe? Most things I have read say the same thing. By the time they clean these, soak them, cookie cut the scallop look out, it would cost more than buying bay scallops I would think? 

However, I think you could get imitation clams out of stingray quite easily? The picture of me pulling it out of the milk wash before batter? You can see the fin/vrin looking meat. It is the same size as clam strips in most seafood platters? Could just be coincidence??

It was good none the less. I ate it 2 nights in a row and had leftover to give the dogs!!!


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Scallop from ray is no Hoax*

Jason, I fished commercially in New England for about 20 years and we used the remains of the rays that were used as "scallops" for lobster bait. The barrels of scraps weighed about 300 LBS. I used about four or five barrels a trip. The scraps were skin which was stripped off by machine and the rays wings were cut by hand. The "scallops" were cut by hand and after a short time they were mixed with real sea scallops to get the taste. The best way to tell if they are real scallops is the small piece of meat on the edge of the scallop that a ray will not ever have. Also the scallop is sloped top and bottom. Once you see a real one you will know what I am talking about. Good luck, Mike


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good to know Mike!


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Back in the70's we would drag one up on beach cut the wings off and use the rest for sharkbait.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

been wanting to try it out, but ever since then, i can't seem to catch one. have a area that i like to wade in the winter that was covered with 12"-14" rays, but, this year, nada. oh well, it'll happen when it happens.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

jaster said:


> Imitation scallops are a hoax I believe? Most things I have read say the same thing. By the time they clean these, soak them, cookie cut the scallop look out, it would cost more than buying bay scallops I would think?
> 
> I heard most scallop you get at restaurants are fake and made from one thing or another, stingrays make passable ones...just asking


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ as Mike said, I guess they do. I have always heard that as well. But I actually have no idea!!!


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just from eating skates, it's a hard sell to say that they have the same texture as scallops


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Back in the70's we would drag one up on beach cut the wings off and use the rest for sharkbait.


You would probably shoot a Lion named Cecil! Just kidding but could not pass up this easy shot! lol


----------

